# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  كتاب 2002 سؤال فى الكمبيوتر لتعلم الصيانه والشبكات والانترنت والبرامج والهاردوير

## رسمى فهمى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كتاب 2002 سؤال فى الكمبيوتر لتعلم الصيانه والشبكات والانترنت والبرامج والهاردوير



info

تحميل كتاب  2002 سؤال في الكمبيوتر من جهه الانترنت والبرامج وكل شىء حيث يتحدث عن التعاريف الخاصه بالكمبيوتر ويتحدث ايضا عن الشبكات وصيانه الكمبيوتر سواء سوفت وير او هارد وير وايضا عن الفيروسات وانواعها وكيفيه اخراجها من الكمبيوتر والمحافظه عليه وعن اساليب الطباعه وكيفيه طبع الاوراق وعن الملتيميديا بشكل عام وعن نظم الكمبيوتر والويندوز وعن دورات الاوفيس والاكسل وعن شركه مايكروسوفت فهو يتحدث عن كل شىء خاص بمجال الكمبيوتر والتكنولوجيا بشكل عام فهو كتاب مثمر ومفيد وانصح الجميع بتحميله حيث انه نادر او غير موجود حاليا ويعد من اهم ابرز الكتب فى هذا المجال حيث انه يتوسع فى شتى مجالات الكمبيوتر والتكنولوجيا

 *-*-*-*-*-*-*-* *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

اولا : لتحميل برنامج لتشغيل الكتاب ومعرفه مايحتويه من معلومات

JumboFile
http://jumbofile.net/lf8l5bm5vz2v


ثانيا : لتحميل الكتاب

JumboFile
http://jumbofile.net/ju80wxjbd581

 *-*-*-*-*-*-*-* *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*


المصدر : كلمه دوت نت

*

----------

